# Rent allowance and community welfare officer



## rolo19 (19 Jan 2011)

just wondering if anyone knows who the community welfare officer (rent allowance) is for beaumont (shantalla road) and where he/she sits and what day and times?
would really appreciate if someone could help me!
Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (19 Jan 2011)

contact info [broken link removed]


----------



## gipimann (19 Jan 2011)

New Rent Supplement applications for some areas in Dublin are now dealt with by post only - check to see if your area is on the list here

[broken link removed]


----------



## Ildánach (21 Jan 2011)

There are two new centralised rent supplement units.  One has been operating for about a year and takes in all of Counties Wicklow, Kildare and parts of Fingal.  There is the 1800 number for it as indicated on the Citizens Information site 1800 201 698, but its extremely difficult to get through to it, as the number is constantly engaged or rings out.

If you need to get through to them urgently, there is a fax number 01 83 88 068, although that's only any good if you have access to a fax machine.  They say that if you fax them, they will phone you back same day, so if anyone's having problems with this, might be a good idea to go to a local organisation who may be able to fax or e-mail them for you.

Alternatively, there's also an e-mail address info@communitywelfareservice.ie

The new unit which has only been operating since December 2010 covers parts of SW Dublin, although the boundaries have not yet been fixed.  They're a lot easier to make contact with through their number 1800 303 413.


----------



## gipimann (21 Jan 2011)

For info, the new rents unit covers more than SW Dublin - it covers areas on the Northside of Dublin as well.

The full list of areas covered by the unit may be accessed from the link I posted above.


----------



## sheena (6 May 2011)

*centralised rent office unit*

Hi does anyone know how long it takes for the new centralsed rent allowence unit to get back to you. I have to be out of my appartment in one wk and have found and paid a deposit on a new house the problem is the estate agency needs confirmation that the rent allowence will be paid before i move in. I have sent the relevant forms to the PO Box number but have heard nothing back. 

Any info would be great thanks

Sheena


----------



## gipimann (6 May 2011)

You should contact the appropriate office by telephone for information - see here for contact details of the office you're dealing with.

[broken link removed]


----------

